# Valeting and carwashing industry portals , publications , associations in UK in EU



## tomvik

Dear members ,

just want that everyone share own information about such type of things.

Do we have any Valeting and carwashing industry portals , publications , associations in UK in EU ??

In USA they have online publications :

www.carwash.com
www.carwashmag.com
www.moderncarcare.com

regards , tomas Exclamation


----------



## tomvik

*National Vehicle Valeters Association*

just found some new site :

National Vehicle Valeters Association

http://www.nvva.co.uk/


----------



## Grizzle

well this very handy i just joined well applied for the application proccess to begin. £25 some tests are involved but i think worthy my self!

Thanks for that.

Graham


----------



## tomvik

hi .

www.carcarecentral.com - looks great as association's page


----------



## Phil B

Grizzle said:


> well this very handy i just joined well applied for the application proccess to begin. £25 some tests are involved but i think worthy my self!
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Graham


Save your money fella - you are just giving your money to a firm called Crystal clean. As an organisation it has all the worth of a chocolate fireguard IMO.


----------

